# Show off your Custom ALO Dock/Cable!



## Iceroid

I'm pretty curious about what people have ordered from AudioLineOut aside from what's advertised on his website. If you've ordered a custom product from AudioLineOut, please give us a picture and description of it for us to drool over!


----------



## nickknutson

From what I understand from Ken, I'm the second one to order this...







 I know he has them advertised now, but I got it just before he advertised it. I've had it in my possession for week or two and I have to say, it sounds A-mazing!


----------



## aluren

i wish i could have this. it's amazing...


----------



## nickknutson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aluren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i wish i could have this. it's amazing...




_

 

Is that a Vampire Cable? Is that 10 wires I see?


----------



## Iceroid

I just custom ordered a LOD with a silver dock connector, 4 20 gauge teflon coated silver conductors, and a canare f-12. I cant wait to get my hands on it for pictures! I had it built solely for looks while maintaining a small form factor for my ipod --> tomahawk!


----------



## nickknutson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iceroid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just custom ordered a LOD with a silver dock connector, 4 20 gauge teflon coated silver conductors, and a canare f-12. I cant wait to get my hands on it for pictures! I had it built solely for looks while maintaining a small form factor for my ipod --> tomahawk!_

 

What does something like that cost?


----------



## Iceroid

I have no idea yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill tell you when he tells me


----------



## aluren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickknutson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a Vampire Cable? Is that 10 wires I see?_

 

it's a 10 wire cryo cable and it's on the ALO website. $285 bucks!!!


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aluren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i wish i could have this. it's amazing...




_

 

I'm going to faint...


----------



## digihead

Wow...Ken is fast. The 10 wire Cryo iPod to mini was made at my request. Its on the way to me. I'll let you all know how it sounds. I also had him make me a six wire Jumbo Cryo iPod to mini. Should be an interesting shoot out between the two.


----------



## apnk

Wow thats a big LOD. Really though, what difference would a dock with 10 wires make compared to one with 3? Don't electrons go thru the easiest route?


----------



## digihead

Wow...Ken is fast. The 10 wire Cryo iPod to mini was made at my request. Its on the way to me. I'll let you all know how it sounds. I also had him make me a six wire Jumbo Cryo iPod to mini. Should be an interesting shoot out between the two.


----------



## aluren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digihead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow...Ken is fast. The 10 wire Cryo iPod to mini was made at my request. Its on the way to me. I'll let you all know how it sounds. I also had him make me a six wire Jumbo Cryo iPod to mini. Should be an interesting shoot out between the two.



_

 

I would be extremely interested in reading your impressions of them!


----------



## Chef Medeski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apnk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow thats a big LOD. Really though, what difference would a dock with 10 wires make compared to one with 3? Don't electrons go thru the easiest route?_

 

There is really such a minimal difference between 10 wires and 3 wires.... its definetly not justifying $250 that could easily be spent better on Headphones, Amps, or more importantly music. 

 Electricity takes the route of least resistance, which just means the current with the 10 wires will be the smaller which might attribute to the cleaner sound. Yet.... I doubt a dock connector wire is going to make the difference.

 Also... why would anyone pay $285 for a cable on an iPod. When Vinnie's iMod is $200 plus a very nice IC for $85 would account for a MUCH IMPROVED sound over this dock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Simply ridiculous.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apnk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow thats a big LOD. Really though, what difference would a dock with 10 wires make compared to one with 3? Don't electrons go thru the easiest route?_

 

 I wondered the same thing. it just offers more routes for the electrons to travel. If you're a car nut, think of that Gimmicky Bosch Platinum 4 tipped spark plug. The spark doesn't go through all 4 tips, rather, it goes through whichever route is easiest through it's duty cycle.

 So in essence, if the wires aren't EXACTLY soldered in the EXACT SAME location, you're really gonna only get 3 wires with the easiest path used....looks good on paper (and in pictures) though.

 That said, I'm almost positive that IC sounds impressive....


----------



## JLai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chef Medeski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is really such a minimal difference between 10 wires and 3 wires.... its definetly not justifying $250 that could easily be spent better on Headphones, Amps, or more importantly music. 

 Electricity takes the route of least resistance, which just means the current with the 10 wires will be the smaller which might attribute to the cleaner sound. Yet.... I doubt a dock connector wire is going to make the difference.

 Also... why would anyone pay $285 for a cable on an iPod. When Vinnie's iMod is $200 plus a very nice IC for $85 would account for a MUCH IMPROVED sound over this dock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Simply ridiculous._

 

When you get to something like this...I think people buying these cables know that the law of diminishing return is on the far right and treat something like this similar to a form of art. Much like classic car collectors.

 That being said...those cables look amazing. Not something I'd be able to justify with my current funds though.


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chef Medeski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is really such a minimal difference between 10 wires and 3 wires.... its definetly not justifying $250 that could easily be spent better on Headphones, Amps, or more importantly music. 

 Electricity takes the route of least resistance, which just means the current with the 10 wires will be the smaller which might attribute to the cleaner sound. Yet.... I doubt a dock connector wire is going to make the difference.

 Also... why would anyone pay $285 for a cable on an iPod. When Vinnie's iMod is $200 plus a very nice IC for $85 would account for a MUCH IMPROVED sound over this dock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Simply ridiculous._

 

If the question were should you get an iMod or get a crazy expensive dock to mini...the answer would be get the iMod. I have an iMod and there is no question that the difference in sound is substantial. Now if you want to make the most out of the Nano that Santa put under the tree...

 This is more the pursuit of the last 5-10% in sound. In my case, I have some nice custom IEMs, portable amps, etc. The wires do indeed make a difference in sound, at least to me. Are they for everyone, certainly not. But hey, this is audio...most of it is crazy anyway...


----------



## JLai

Does anyone have a picture of the Vampire next to the Cyro? I'm hard pressed to tell the difference cept that the Cyro is brighter colored.


----------



## OGTL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chef Medeski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simply ridiculous._

 

Agreed.. I am a fan of his products, but something that good, is taking a signal from 3 dollar DACs and other cheap parts from inside the iPod..


----------



## KB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chef Medeski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simply ridiculous._

 

Yeah! This Ken guys is off his rocker! Whats he thinking making a cable like that!.... Oh wait that’s me.

 I would not make them if it did not make a difference. I dont think I could continue to be in business if it did not work or make sense and the user reviews are pretty accurate.

 Me


----------



## mnm222876

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah! This Ken guys is off his rocker! Whats he thinking making a cable like that!.... Oh wait that’s me.

 I would not make them if it did not make a difference. I dont think I could continue to be in business if it did not work or make sense and the user reviews are pretty accurate.

 Me_

 

I think he's refering to the prices, and not the quality of the product. I agree with him. The components for these custom cables can be had for 20% of the final prices. And labor wise, it only takes an about an hour to make one. Other DIYers can make identical interconnects for half the cost or less.


----------



## Chef Medeski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah! This Ken guys is off his rocker! Whats he thinking making a cable like that!.... Oh wait that’s me.

 I would not make them if it did not make a difference. I dont think I could continue to be in business if it did not work or make sense and the user reviews are pretty accurate.

 Me_

 

I never said hes crazy. I just said its crazy people who spend $285 on a cable that wont sound as good as an iMod plus a $85 cable. If its pure aesthics... thats one thing, I doubt many are Head-fiers for the aesthiesthics.


----------



## nickknutson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mnm222876* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think he's refering to the prices, and not the quality of the product. I agree with him. The components for these custom cables can be had for 20% of the final prices. And labor wise, it only takes an about an hour to make one. Other DIYers can make identical interconnects for half the cost or less._

 

Then go make them yourself if you can and keep quiet. I'm going to continue giving Ken my business...his markup is worth me not having to make them myself.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickknutson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then go make them yourself if you can and keep quiet. I'm going to continue giving Ken my business...his markup is worth me not having to make them myself._

 

Best post so far this whooole year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ken is a really honest-to-goodness business guy that I had the pleasure of dealing with. Don't take him or his products for granted.

 PM me when you have that cable going, mnm222876


----------



## jparris1

The argument about something not being worth it can be made all up and down this hobby. Frankly most people think spending even 100 dollars on one headphone is ridiculous. There are just different degrees of what seems reasonable depending on the person. Just because you can't see paying a certain amount for a minimal difference doesn't mean that others will feel the same. Anbody spending what we do on audio should be tolerant of others choices on where to put their audio dollars. And if others could make the same cables for half the cost or less, why aren't they? 'Cause I'd be all over that (still using a Sik Ram Din).


----------



## lutwey

this problem always comes up because we can't try'em before we buy'em

 unfortunately........... besides the seldom meets we can't do anything about it.


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lutwey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this problem always comes up because we can't try'em before we buy'em

 unfortunately........... besides the seldom meets we can't do anything about it._

 

Several of the ALO products are now carried by one of head-fi's sponsors TTVJ (ttvj.com) with a 30 day money back policy.


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chef Medeski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never said hes crazy. I just said its crazy people who spend $285 on a cable that wont sound as good as an iMod plus a $85 cable. If its pure aesthics... thats one thing, I doubt many are Head-fiers for the aesthiesthics._

 

Since you're obviously directing this at me seeing as how I'm the one who purchased the cable...this is entirely your opinion and as such you're entitled to it. What I choose to spend on a cable (or whatever it may be) in the pursuit of the best possible sound is my decision. Seeing as how you have not even heard the cable, then its my opinion that your post is completely worthless and amounts to nothing more than a thread crap.

 If you had heard the cable, compared it to other similar offerings in both quality and price using similar equipment, then we could have a good discussion about the merits of spending on cables, or spending on a cable vs. an iMod, etc. 

 Personally, I'd rather see the thread get back on track as to its original intent.


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Best post so far this whooole year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ken is a really honest-to-goodness business guy that I had the pleasure of dealing with. Don't take him or his products for granted.

 PM me when you have that cable going, mnm222876 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hear, hear...couldn't agree more!


----------



## Elephas

I use the ALO Silk Dock with a 5G iPod and Hornet.

 This dock, while not exactly cheap, actually saved me money. Impossible, you say. How can anything on Head-Fi save money? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have a MacBook, and it has an optical output. The sound quality of the iPod and Hornet combo with the Silk Dock saved me from buying a transportable DAC such as the MicroDAC, and having to carry even more gear around. If the iPod rig sounded worse than it does, I would've probably bought a small DAC for use with the MacBook. As it is now, the iPod rig is the only mobile setup I use.


----------



## Chef Medeski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digihead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since you're obviously directing this at me seeing as how I'm the one who purchased the cable...this is entirely your opinion and as such you're entitled to it. What I choose to spend on a cable (or whatever it may be) in the pursuit of the best possible sound is my decision. Seeing as how you have not even heard the cable, then its my opinion that your post is completely worthless and amounts to nothing more than a thread crap.

 If you had heard the cable, compared it to other similar offerings in both quality and price using similar equipment, then we could have a good discussion about the merits of spending on cables, or spending on a cable vs. an iMod, etc. 

 Personally, I'd rather see the thread get back on track as to its original intent._

 

Sorry I didnt mean to make it sound offensive. I wasn't thinking of targeting you at all. I'm sorry you got that impression. But I must say.... truely... thats one hot cable. And if I had that kind of money freely floating around I would get one. But thats after I buy up every headphone above $800. LOL


----------



## cantsleep

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chef Medeski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry I didnt mean to make it sound offensive. I wasn't thinking of targeting you at all. I'm sorry you got that impression. But I must say.... truely... thats one hot cable. And if I had that kind of money freely floating around I would get one. But thats after I buy up every headphone above $800. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you are right. 3 wires or 30 wires; unless you have the whole system ready, it would be rather too much..

 nice looking cable digihead


----------



## aluren

have you received the cables yet, digihead?


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aluren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_have you received the cables yet, digihead?_

 

Unfortunately, not yet. It was sent out on Saturday and the post office was closed Mon and Tues due to Holidays. So, assuming it made it out on Sat., best case scenario I'd receive the package tomorrow, more likely Friday.


----------



## KB

At first I was kind of peeved to see what I thought was going to be a cool thread (“show your custom cable”, and I have made a bunch for clients) turn into lets cap on the buyers of such things, and $285! Whha WA WA WA WHAT!!!?? Thread. But it was refreshing to see folks temper the thread and have such a good discussion.

 I have had to point this out several times here on Head-fi - The $285 cable is not for everyone, actually it is only for about 2% of the people I do business with. But that 2% that I feel it is for are bound to their music in a special way. A loving addiction with the therapeutic quality that it affords them. To them the $285 cable is very much worth it. I have had a couple clients that basically have religious like experiences, euphoric happiness while in long listening sessions. To them I salute you (you know who you are) and I don’t 
 care if you bought a cable from me, it’s amazing that people can attain this state with a non chemical. To me this is one of the beautiful things of life, gaining a quality of the senses to this degree, obtaining something from seemingly nothing, experiencing something to this degree where most people would continue in their life and over look such a beautiful thing. So anyone to bash someone that buys a $1000 headphone or a $800 cable is applying their standards on that of others, it just does not fly and is flat out not right. Sure you can have your opinion and this is a forum after all, but let’s keep things in perspective and all continue to have an open mind and be civil in the sprit of Head-fi. And I am not singling out a specific person so please don’t flame me on this, I really think is has been good thread with great content and discussion.

 Additionally I want to point out that $285 only looks expensive because it is connected to a source that costs about the same. Kimber Kable, Nordost and many others make some $1000+ dollar IC’s. Take a gander at the Jena Labs IC’s price list (the same wire I use)

http://www.jenalabs.com/interconnects/cableprice.html

 I was once told by an owner of prominent cable company “I don’t want to make a $100 cable it’s not worth it” The cables I make for clients range from $45 - $450, most being under 100 bucks. 

 To the poster of “well the cost of the cable is $20…” Umm the raw wire alone for that cable I get from JenaLabs is way more than that. I think what you are paying for is the sound, the skill acquired over time and error by the assembler, and the creativity of the design. Any one can make a cable but you have to do it correctly for it to perform at its optimum level and do what it should do while staying in one piece over a long period of use.

 I will continue to make elaborate IC’s that some have called “wacky” more than once and there will always be nay sayers, head shakers, and fans alike. 

 Oh man I just rambled! thanks for letting me spew.

 Ken


----------



## Iceroid

Yes, lets get this thread back on track. Take a picture of a custom cable that you've had Ken make, and put it up on this thread.


----------



## matt8268

10-wire CryoDock -----> Cables
 Hummer --------------> Car


----------



## digihead

Well, I stand corrected...the cables arrived today. Woohoo! Unfortunately my portable rig is at home at the moment.

 The 6 wire Jumbo Cryo is about a half inch longer than the 10 wire 22 gauge Cryo. The 6wire Jumbo is also a bit heavier and stiffer. Both cables look cool in person, just different.

 I will say this...the 10wire 22gauge cryo is just amazing looking. Aesthetics was mentioned earlier...best looking cable I have ever seen, period. Really cool looking weave and flexible as well.

 I'll burn them in over the next few days and post some impressions when the time is right.


----------



## wafflesomd

I don't mean to put a damper on this thread.


 But how much of a difference do these cables actually make? And for the price, are they worth it?

 I see some of his cables around $100+. That's just rediculous to me.

 I've never used one so I can't make any assumptions. I'm just not sure if these are really worth all the money.


----------



## JLai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wafflesomd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't mean to put a damper on this thread.


 But how much of a difference do these cables actually make? And for the price, are they worth it?

 I see some of his cables around $100+. That's just rediculous to me.

 I've never used one so I can't make any assumptions. I'm just not sure if these are really worth all the money._

 

And here we are...back at square one.


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wafflesomd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't mean to put a damper on this thread.


 But how much of a difference do these cables actually make? And for the price, are they worth it?

 I see some of his cables around $100+. That's just rediculous to me.

 I've never used one so I can't make any assumptions. I'm just not sure if these are really worth all the money._

 

It would be ridiculous to spend $100 on a cable if it cost more than your headphones. Spend a bit more on the rest of your equipment and suddenly it seems very sensible. Anyone who questions the value of a cable should hear an HD650 + Zu Mobius in comparison to the stock HD650. Cables. Really. Can. Make. A. Difference. Really.

 Really. Speculation only gets you so far.


----------



## Superpredator

Oh, I almost forgot:






 I am too lazy to own a digital camera. I hope the photographer won't mind me hotlinking to his image.


----------



## wafflesomd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be ridiculous to spend $100 on a cable if it cost more than your headphones. Spend a bit more on the rest of your equipment and suddenly it seems very sensible. Anyone who questions the value of a cable should hear an HD650 + Zu Mobius in comparison to the stock HD650. Cables. Really. Can. Make. A. Difference. Really.

 Really. Speculation only gets you so far._

 

Yah, that's a really good point.

 I use recabled MDR-V6's with an Iriver H10. I have the Prelude Audio Symphony II amp in the mail, and ordered a few Canare F12's. So that should boost it up a notch.


----------



## KB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wafflesomd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't mean to put a damper on this thread.


 But how much of a difference do these cables actually make? And for the price, are they worth it?

 I see some of his cables around $100+. That's just rediculous to me.

 I've never used one so I can't make any assumptions. I'm just not sure if these are really worth all the money._

 

Head + velocity + wall

 Head + velocity + wall

 Head + velocity + wall


----------



## milkpowder

QUIT COMPLAINING and lets see more nice cables.


----------



## Elephas

5G iPod, ALO Silk Dock and RSA Hornet (inside a Logitech mouse case)


----------



## KHill

2G 4GB Nano>4 Wire Vampire Dock>Tomahawk>UM2


----------



## rc_drifter

Has anyone been curious enough to look inside the ipod connector of one of these leads just to see how it is possible to wire that many wires up to only 3 of the many tiny teeny pins inside?

 I cant see how it is possible to solder all of a 10 wire cryo cable to the left pos, right pos & ground pins seen as though they are soooo tiny & so close toghether at the end of the row of many pins.

http://www.weblogsinc.com/common/ima...92151910633479

 And as you can see from this link below just how close pins 2,3 & 4 are:

http://pinouts.ru/Devices/ipod_pinout.shtml


 I am not saying that it won't sound better - I believe it will.....

 But I am just curious how it's managed to solder up to 10 wires, split over 3 little pins next to each other.

 Pictures of a connector with the top off would show just how much work has gone into this & where the skill & expertise pays off.

 Or does the braided wire contain dummy wires & they are just there to make the loom look thicker & more worthy of the high asking price ?

 ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ????????????????????????


----------



## KB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rc_drifter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Or does the braided wire contain dummy wires & they are just there to make the loom look thicker & more worthy of the high asking price ?

 ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ????????????????????????_

 

Oh Jeeze...

 Anyone buy one, cut the mini plug off, strip each wire and use a multi meter to test the continuity against the pins on the ipod connector. If you find a wire that does not correspond to one of the pins I will give you all your money back and you can come back to Head-fi and tell everyone that I am a Schiester.

 You’re right it’s not easy to make all the connections, and even harder to do this correctly. Although Jennifer at Jenalabs has been able to get 20 or so of the larger 18 gage wires into a RCA, pretty nice work. I would like to be a fly on the wall in her shop.

 Kb


----------



## 883dave

This is a custom Jumbo LOD to RCA that Ken made for me several months ago. 

 This is the fifth cable I have purchased from Ken. silk dock x2...jumbo dock x2...and the custom job (One silk and jumbo dock was for my girlfriend's son.)

 Why I bought, and buy from Ken.

 1. Reputation on Head-fi
 2. Service
 3. Product quality
 4. The sound of his cables


----------



## NoRi

My personal rig......
 iPod 5G (30G)>ALO Custom cable>Portaphile V2 (maxxed)>Senn HD25-1 with BlueDragon

 This cable was made for Mr. Ken of ALO from custom-designed. 
 (Signai:6 Jena Wire 22 gage,Ground:3 Solid Silver 22 gage)


----------



## Iceroid

w0w. thats a big cable. I don't understand how people like such large cables coming out of their ipod into their amp that is sitting so close to the ipod... to each his own i guess.


----------



## aluren

nori, what was your reason behind the copper/silver combo and specifically using 3 silver wires for the ground? btw, that is an awesome looking cable you got there!


----------



## krmathis

My AudioLineOut Silk Dock. Connecting the iPod nano to the RSA Hornet


----------



## NoRi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aluren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nori, what was your reason behind the copper/silver combo and specifically using 3 silver wires for the ground? btw, that is an awesome looking cable you got there!_

 

I wanted the warmth of the copper wire and the resolution in the silver wire. 
 The silver line was used for ground on the ground of impedance. 


 The sound is very elegant compared with The Silk Dock.
 The bass is tighter. 
 The high pitched sound is clearer. 

 It is the overall, very three-dimensional sound.


----------



## Iceroid

OK, I got my Custom "Ice Dock" on Monday and I finally got around to taking pictures of it this morning. Here is what its made of:

 Silver Line-Out Dock
 4x20 Gauge Solid Silver Wire
 Canare F-12 Miniplug

 Sorry about the terrible picture quality... im not 1337 enough to have a decent camera... I used the webcam on my Macbook.

 Mmm aint it good lookin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Looks even better bent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 -$50 to the person who can read whats on the screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Angled beauty sitting above a ratshack miniplug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Who is that freak in the camera?


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iceroid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_-$50 to the person who can read whats on the screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

07 Ripcord
 Pablo Honey
 Radiohead

 ???


----------



## TheMarchingMule

^ Well, watch out...the way I read it, he'll _take away_ if you could guess what it said


----------



## nickknutson

That's a sweet dock...and a sweet name "Ice Dock!"


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I was just curious why he got an all-silver dock when Cryo is more durable and a more balanced sound.

 Other than that though, very sweet looking dock indeed!


----------



## aluren

how much was the ice dock? hopefully it's cheaper than the silver jumbo dock since that one is 6 silver wire in cotton sleeve.


----------



## Iceroid

I'm actually not sure about an *exact figure* for the value of it... I traded my SR-225s for it... and had about $60 left over



 And it says:

 06 Echoes
 Pink Floyd
 Meddle


----------



## WillKhitie

The ice dock is quite interesting, im a noob so I hope you guys don't mind if I ask..

 What are the main differences between silver and copper wires?

 "I wanted the warmth of the copper wire and the resolution in the silver wire. 
 The silver line was used for ground on the ground of impedance." 

 Is it just this elementary? Or is there more to it?


----------



## Iceroid

thats pretty much it, silver wire is generally accepted to give a brighter/more detailed presentation while copper is used to bring out the lows a bit more through the reduced highs.


----------



## BRBJackson

Jena Cryo, custom length and Switchcraft RA mini plug.


----------



## Iceroid

Interesting. Why so long?


----------



## BRBJackson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iceroid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting. Why so long?_

 

Beacuse of the gear bag I use. Basically, the cable has to exit the Pod's dock port, then snake down, over and up to the top of my Hornet, plus allow slack for me to be able to pull the Pod up out of its pouch and make selections. As it happens, though, I overestimated the length I needed by about 2 inches, so I'm sending it back to Ken to be shortened.


----------



## WillKhitie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iceroid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thats pretty much it, silver wire is generally accepted to give a brighter/more detailed presentation while copper is used to bring out the lows a bit more through the reduced highs._

 

Let me try something out with my newfound knowledge.

 Something bright like a Grado SR225 would need a Copper Cable..
 While something abit muddy like a DT770 would be better of with a Silver Cable?

 I guess it'd be borderline masochistic to team up the Ice Dock with a Grado, but it just looks so purty.


----------



## Iceroid

i team up my ice dock with my rs-2... mmm crispness ftw


----------



## kobodesign

I recently purchased a Headroom Micro Amp and just had to have an ALO dock based on all the great things I had heard here on Head-Fi. I sent Ken an e-mail and he repied immediately starting a great chain of very helpful e-mails. I had seen the new Mini Dock on the website but was concerned it would be too short for the Micro Amp. I sent him this sketch to have a custom dock made. He actually had it posted on his FAQ page for a while! 

 After further discussion we decided on the custom length Vampire dock pictured below. I just spent the afternoon lounging at a cafe and with the help of his dock it was pure audio bliss. Never thought I could have a Hi-Fi experience at a bustling cafe...thanks Ken!


----------



## KB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kobodesign* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently purchased a Headroom Micro Amp and just had to have an ALO dock based on all the great things I had heard here on Head-Fi. I sent Ken an e-mail and he repied immediately starting a great chain of very helpful e-mails. I had seen the new Mini Dock on the website but was concerned it would be too short for the Micro Amp. I sent him this sketch to have a custom dock made. He actually had it posted on his FAQ page for a while! 

 After further discussion we decided on the custom length Vampire dock pictured below. I just spent the afternoon lounging at a cafe and with the help of his dock it was pure audio bliss. Never thought I could have a Hi-Fi experience at a bustling cafe...thanks Ken!







_

 

kobodesign,
 The drawing is still there....
http://www.aloaudio.com/FAQ.html
 Thanks for letting me use it and I am stoked your enjoying! How are yo propping your ipod up? Thats sweet.

 Ken


----------



## JLai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kobodesign,
 How are yo propping your ipod up? Thats sweet._

 

http://www.headphone.com/products/sy...icro-strap.php


----------



## 4metta

My jumbo cryo is not custom but I love it just the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very sturdy which is good cause it's been in my pocket a lot.







 I'm wondering...is it bad to unbend the wires and bend them another way? I see some people with stretched out docks and I think they all come prebent no?


----------



## KB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JLai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.headphone.com/products/sy...icro-strap.php_

 

Ahhhhhh!

 I am going to have to break down and get the Headroom Micro amp, that is too slick. I would be lazy and just ask how it compares to say a Hornet but I am sure I would get hand slapped and ask to search so never mind!

 kb


----------



## KB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4metta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My jumbo cryo is not custom but I love it just the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very sturdy which is good cause it's been in my pocket a lot.

 I'm wondering...is it bad to unbend the wires and bend them another way? I see some people with stretched out docks and I think they all come prebent no?_

 

They are pre bent to eliminate strain between your ipod and amp. You can heat the bend with a hair dryer gently and bend them back straight.

 kb


----------



## SayNoToPistons

The wires look so yummy, i just want to bite down on them and chew them like gum.


----------



## kobodesign

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahhhhhh!

 I am going to have to break down and get the Headroom Micro amp, that is too slick. I would be lazy and just ask how it compares to say a Hornet but I am sure I would get hand slapped and ask to search so never mind!

 kb_

 

I haven't had the pleasure of listening through a Hornet but can say for certain the Headroom Micro Amp sounds absolutely amazing.
 (Sorry to diverge...let's see some more pics!)


----------



## JLai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahhhhhh!

 I am going to have to break down and get the Headroom Micro amp, that is too slick. I would be lazy and just ask how it compares to say a Hornet but I am sure I would get hand slapped and ask to search so never mind!

 kb_

 

FWIW, I've read the Hornet edges out the MicroAmp a good bit. While the MicroDAC is stellar, many people say the MicroAmp isn't on the same level. I was in a position to choose either the MicroAmp or Hornet M. I'm planning on getting the MicroDAC in the near future, so it would have been nice to have a matching set. But after much reading, I decided the Hornet was flat out better from what people have said...Ended up getting the Hornet and couldn't be happier. I haven't compared one against the other though. So these opinions are purely based off of what I've heard from people who have.


----------



## 4metta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are pre bent to eliminate strain between your ipod and amp. You can heat the bend with a hair dryer gently and bend them back straight.

 kb_

 

Thanks Ken!


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kobodesign* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently purchased a Headroom Micro Amp and just had to have an ALO dock based on all the great things I had heard here on Head-Fi. I sent Ken an e-mail and he repied immediately starting a great chain of very helpful e-mails. I had seen the new Mini Dock on the website but was concerned it would be too short for the Micro Amp. I sent him this sketch to have a custom dock made. He actually had it posted on his FAQ page for a while! 

 After further discussion we decided on the custom length Vampire dock pictured below. I just spent the afternoon lounging at a cafe and with the help of his dock it was pure audio bliss. Never thought I could have a Hi-Fi experience at a bustling cafe...thanks Ken!








_

 

Cool, Bill Evans!!


----------



## aluren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digihead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately, not yet. It was sent out on Saturday and the post office was closed Mon and Tues due to Holidays. So, assuming it made it out on Sat., best case scenario I'd receive the package tomorrow, more likely Friday._

 

digihead, what are your impressions so far comparing the 6 wire jumbo cryo and the 10 wire regular cryo??


----------



## joneeboi

5.5" Starquad with gold-plated Neutrik (I think) plug.


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy

The upgrade in sound on a redwine mod is about the same using a extremely high quality interconnect. The difference that you will notice depends on what your upgrading from. If your going from a SIK dock or a 6" headroom $14.00 cable to a jena cryro regular dock you might have a larger improvement. But when I even compared the cyro jena to a cotton dock there was a difference there. The cotton dock is a bit warmer to most people. That does not make it better, it just a adds it's own flavor. The cyro jena is very, very, very transparent. It is so neutral it will revel things that are not there when using inferior docks. Is inferior bad, not necessary. Hearing is a very esoteric thing. Like meditation. Those who have years meditating will be more aware of how much deeper they are. That doesn't mean they are enjoying their music any more that others. They just hear a lot more. Get spoiled. Become sick audiophiles and buy, what they want, when they want any pay to play. If you really want a kick in the pants. Take a set of Grados, ask Ken if he would recable them with cyro jena. I did this with a pair of 325is and it made them 975is. The best pair of grados I ever heard. I think the only other pair of cyro jena recabled grados belong to Ken.


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheSatelliteGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The upgrade in sound on a redwine mod is about the same using a extremely high quality interconnect. The difference that you will notice depends on what your upgrading from. If your going from a SIK dock or a 6" headroom $14.00 cable to a jena cryro regular dock you might have a larger improvement. But when I even compared the cyro jena to a cotton dock there was a difference there. The cotton dock is a bit warmer to most people. That does not make it better, it just a adds it's own flavor. The cyro jena is very, very, very transparent. It is so neutral it will revel things that are not there when using inferior docks. Is inferior bad, not necessary. Hearing is a very esoteric thing. Like meditation. Those who have years meditating will be more aware of how much deeper they are. That doesn't mean they are enjoying their music any more that others. They just hear a lot more. Get spoiled. Become sick audiophiles and buy, what they want, when they want any pay to play. If you really want a kick in the pants. Take a set of Grados, ask Ken if he would recable them with cyro jena. I did this with a pair of 325is and it made them 975is. The best pair of grados I ever heard. I think the only other pair of cyro jena recabled grados belong to Ken._

 

Interesting post. So are you saying that to your ears a high quality ALO Line out is as good as an iMod with a high quality mini? How many hours does your iMod have on it since the mod was done?


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My AudioLineOut Silk Dock. Connecting the iPod nano to the RSA Hornet




_

 

I like this better than the copper wires kinda ruins the rest of the portable system if it's all black like that ipod mini with the 10 wire vampire cable. IMO it would look much better with an all black cable or something like this


----------



## mrarroyo

Click on the thumbnails below to view full size picture.


----------



## nrwilk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BRBJackson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Switchcraft RA mini plug._

 

I love the appearance of those connectors. They just look so solid to me. Do they sound good?

 Is that this one?

 nrwilk


----------



## Dregur

I ended up buying a one of a kind Vampire LOD:






 It's awesome looking!

 -The Grinman


----------



## Nenso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheSatelliteGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The upgrade in sound on a redwine mod is about the same using a extremely high quality interconnect. The difference that you will notice depends on what your upgrading from. If your going from a SIK dock or a 6" headroom $14.00 cable to a jena cryro regular dock you might have a larger improvement. But when I even compared the cyro jena to a cotton dock there was a difference there. The cotton dock is a bit warmer to most people. That does not make it better, it just a adds it's own flavor. The cyro jena is very, very, very transparent. It is so neutral it will revel things that are not there when using inferior docks. Is inferior bad, not necessary. Hearing is a very esoteric thing. Like meditation. Those who have years meditating will be more aware of how much deeper they are. That doesn't mean they are enjoying their music any more that others. They just hear a lot more. Get spoiled. Become sick audiophiles and buy, what they want, when they want any pay to play. If you really want a kick in the pants. Take a set of Grados, ask Ken if he would recable them with cyro jena. I did this with a pair of 325is and it made them 975is. The best pair of grados I ever heard. I think the only other pair of cyro jena recabled grados belong to Ken._

 

Hey Ken, how much did those cost? Also what was the difference that it made?


----------



## dcfis

Im more concerned about your hearing. You can notice the difference in 2 extra wires of the same type but cant hear a bypassed amplifier section and botique caps. But maybe youre bumping up on the resolution boundary of grados


----------



## hYdrociTy

well since it was limited ed, it counts as custom now


----------



## NoRi

The new custom cable arrived(2x cyro 20gage + 2x silver 20gage)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02/01/07' shipment
 02/05/07' arrival

 It arrived at Japan very early!!!


















 The sound is very good!!
 It looks like the sound of custom cble bought before. 
 However, the bass becomes more powerful and warmth. 
 I am very satisfied with this sound. 

 Thank you Ken san
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RSA SR-71 will arrive next week, and I want to review again.


----------



## aluren

Nori, so you believe that your 4 wire is better than your 9 wire cable?


----------



## NoRi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aluren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nori, so you believe that your 4 wire is better than your 9 wire cable?_

 

It is not so either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These both have a good feature. 

 I think that 9wire is excellent in the overall performance. 
 However, these two cable very looked like mutually.


----------



## PooJou

Just got my Jena Cryo mini2mini 

 EDIT: PICS!


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Nice, now you have to get a better amp!


----------



## PooJou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice, now you have to get a better amp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Shhhh don't let my car hear you say that


----------



## nickknutson

Here's my newest creation made by Ken! The "Jumbo Cryo Micro Mini to Mini"...or atleast that's what I'm calling it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jumbo Cryo Micro, meet Multi-Array Dock...(Sorry for the dark pic)





 Here it is by itself...


----------



## aluren

hey nick, so out of those two, which one sounds better?


----------



## nickknutson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aluren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey nick, so out of those two, which one sounds better?_

 

I wish I could answer that right now, but I can't... 
 Two reasons:
 1. It's quite fair being that the MA has 200 more hours on it than that of the JCM. Also, one is a Dock and one is a mini to mini.
 2. I haven't listened to it yet. I'm working on burning in my new Hornet...and at the same time I'm burning in the cable.

 I'll take a listen later tonight and post my impressions either later tonight, or tomorrow morning.

 My iMod will be here next week!!!
 60gb iMod > Jumbo Cryo Micro > Hornet > E500
 Let's hope it's a match made in heaven.


----------



## PooJou

Interesting that the jumbo mini2mini is so.. fat... the bend radius doesn't seem to be that good - post pics of when everything is connected


----------



## nickknutson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PooJou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting that the jumbo mini2mini is so.. fat... the bend radius doesn't seem to be that good - post pics of when everything is connected _

 

I will post pics when I get my iMod...that's what this IC is intended for.
 But, it couldn't fit better. Ken bent it a little extra and shorten it, that way it puts no stress on either input/output jack. 
 I believe Ace Ventura says it best, "LIKE A GLOVE!"


----------



## nickknutson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aluren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey nick, so out of those two, which one sounds better?_

 

Okay, this morning I listened to them both for awhile with my 5.5G 80gb iPod and I've concluded that I can't compare them. Reason being, one is connected to the Line-out and the other is connected through the headphone jack (also the ipod stock amp). So it's an unfair comparison. I'll post my review of it once the IC and my iMod are all burnt in...in a couple weeks.

 Peace.


----------



## aluren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickknutson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, this morning I listened to them both for awhile with my 5.5G 80gb iPod and I've concluded that I can't compare them. Reason being, one is connected to the Line-out and the other is connected through the headphone jack (also the ipod stock amp). So it's an unfair comparison. I'll post my review of it once the IC and my iMod are all burnt in...in a couple weeks.

 Peace._

 

well once you get the imod, it'll be an unfair comparison again because the imod is much better than the ipod video...


----------



## nickknutson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aluren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well once you get the imod, it'll be an unfair comparison again because the imod is much better than the ipod video..._

 

I realize that. So, I'm just going to be happy with it


----------



## aluren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickknutson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I realize that. So, I'm just going to be happy with it_

 

yeah, i guess we'll never know which cable is better... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i'm glad you got the imod. the imod/jumbo cryo combo is as good as it gets and i'm still loving every second of the music listening experience!


----------



## Displayman

So far I have ordered from Audio Line Out, a Jumbo Cryo Dock to Mini and a mini to female phono and they are really wonderful sounding. The Jumbo Cryo Dock cable has about 30 hours on it so far and the female phone to mini about 15 hours. They are sounding better each usage. The build quality is terrific and Ken is really great to work with. I would recommend his product to anyone as being A+++ Quality and priced fairly. Steven


----------



## DLeeWebb

Does Ken make a Jumbo Cyro Dock to female mini...to connect an iPod from lineout to a speaker system (like the iPod universal dock...)?


----------



## WillKhitie

Finally got it.


----------



## Thelonious Monk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DLeeWebb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does Ken make a Jumbo Cyro Dock to female mini...to connect an iPod from lineout to a speaker system (like the iPod universal dock...)?_

 


 iirc, the only cables he sells with female connectors are headphone extension cables, you'd have to get him to make you a custom one.


----------



## NoRi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WillKhitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Finally got it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It is the same cable as mine(#92)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My plug is Canare.


----------



## aluren

looks like ALO has some new gold mini plugs in the picture:






 does anybody know what kind of plug that is? (the one right across from the Silver V2 dock). also, is that cable a 2 jumbo cryo/2 20gauge silver?


----------



## aluren

double post.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

They can be used as belts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## NoRi

It is a very beautiful cable for HD-25. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (4x 22G Cryo wire)









 Thank you ken san.


----------



## nickknutson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoRi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is a very beautiful cable for HD-25. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (4x 22G Cryo wire)









 Thank you ken san.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That looks wicked!

*NICKY LIKEY!*


----------



## BIG POPPA

I have a ALO 12" Bling Bling LOD with a right angle 1/8th inch tip. Flawless IMO.


----------



## kkitain

How much?


----------

